# String abschneiden



## lara22 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich prüfe den Inhalt eine Feldes mit der Feldlänge, falls es weniger als die Länge soll es vorne  mit A befüllt werden.

```
("%A " . $Laenge. "s",$array[$feld] )
```


Falls der Inhalt, mehr als die Länge ist möchte ich die letzten Elemente abschneide. Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG


----------

